# 3 mile bridge 3/6/12



## MonkeyMaster (Feb 28, 2012)

Went out the other day with my fishing buddy and some live shrimp and frozen squid. started 3/4 of the way down the bridge and caught a small white trout and kept getting our shrimp stolen by hoards of pinfish. once it got dark we decided to fire up the lantern and head closer to the start of the bridge. we decided on a spot people frequently through there nets out and switched to the frozen squid. after about 10 minutes we had caught a few craoks and decided to switch to smaller hooks, as soon as my buddy got his line back in the water it got a hit to his surprise 15 minutes later he was walking a fat 28 inch red down the bridge for me to net. picture coming soon.


----------



## MrPhoShiz (Sep 22, 2010)

great job! i was out there in my kayak with my buddy around 9pm. wasnt many people on the bridge, but the bullreds were close to the lights out there.


----------



## MonkeyMaster (Feb 28, 2012)

Thanks! as soon as we left i saw a couple people putting there yaks in at the boat ramp next to the bridge, im sure a big red could take you on a fun ride.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Looking forward to the pic good job!

Sent from my SAMSUNG Galaxy S2 SKYROCKET using Forum Runner


----------



## MonkeyMaster (Feb 28, 2012)

https://mail.google.com/mail/u/0/?u...att&th=135f36516f88aa43&attid=0.1&disp=thd&zw


----------



## MonkeyMaster (Feb 28, 2012)

Here is the pic


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Nice

Sent from my SAMSUNG Galaxy S2 SKYROCKET using Forum Runner


----------

